# ( welded Steel tanks for Water Storage (standard AWWA



## سيد محمد محمود (8 أبريل 2009)

This standard for pipe & tanks water according to AWWA
we have more standard AWWA but can not send to site couse high load file more 2.4 M


THANK YOU​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (8 أبريل 2009)

Where the attached file
please upload 
thanks


----------



## mhrizadi (20 أكتوبر 2009)

please send me to [email protected]


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (13 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

